# atlantis star options



## jjking42 (Feb 19, 2006)

I heard that atlantis is harder to get in to in summer than winter. I assume that this is because of the school calender and the atlantis appeal to families with children

the weather is better May to August and more kids out of school, but it also cheaper because it takes less star option

Is it harder to get in because it takes less star options and more people can afford it or is it the school thing ?

Why would they want so many star options for January week ? Maybe the just modifed the St John chart and did not consider the kid factor.

Do you think starwood make a mistake on the star options chart


----------



## tsl (Feb 19, 2006)

*Interesting....*

Good question.  I know when we were buying our summer/gold unit, it was more expensive than the winter/platinum resale units which is just opposite of how they are sold by Westin.  The gold units also have less star options. Although the platinum unit was less expensive, it wasn't when we wanted to go, so I paid more for the gold.


----------



## mariawolf (Feb 20, 2006)

I own Platinum at Harborside and it was more expensive new than gold--when we bought new my brother bought same time and it was less for the summer months and a few weeks in the late November/December that is also gold--I think he owns week 46/ or 47 which is when he bought fixed.  The summer is more popular because kids are off school and this is a very kids friendly resort.


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 26, 2006)

I think if you compared the winter (platinum) weeks that are school holidays (Christmas, President's, Easter) you would find that they are a harder trade than summer. 

To me, summer should be worth fewer staroptions than winter, because I have more warm weather destinations to choose from in the summer than I do in the winter. Personally, I wouldn't be willing to part with so many staroptions for summer at Harborside.

For those who are thinking about trading into Harborside, my advice is do it sooner rather than later. My impression is that most of the recent trades (both SVN and II) have been into Phase 2. Phase 2 is half sold out; Harborside will become much harder to trade into as the number of developer weeks declines over the next year or two.

I did score a Phase two map with unit numbers while I was there last week, if anyone needs to know where their assigned unit is.


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Arlene...quick question, since you are the Harborside guru here!   

I have my ressies for Harborside for May 14, Sunday Check In.  There is no unit number listed on my ressie.  I made specific requests for which areas I wanted, but I know there are still no guarantees.  Is there any way to find out which Phase I will be in before hand, or is it just luck of the draw and I will find out at Check In?  I want to be in Phase I, Building 7 (the main building).  

I will also call within the 30 day window to make my preferences and also see if there are any upgrades to be had (YEAH, SURE!   ) since I am 3 star Elite.


----------



## mariawolf (Feb 26, 2006)

Building 7 (main building) is a Sat/Sat building--if you are in Phase 1 the Sunday to Sunday building is the next one over and actually has fairly good marina views also--I can tell you that 4725 in that Sunday building is a corner unit facing the main building as I own that unit in week 52 so if you know your unit number you can work backwards from there as it is one of the highest numbers--the Friday to Friday building in Phase 1 is close to the pool.


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 27, 2006)

As Maria said, Building 1 is the Sunday check in building for Phase 1. You can view the map on the review page for Harborside. Click on View All Images. Unless you are using your deeded week and unit, they never tell you what unit you will be in until check in. I would think that, as an elite, you would get what you want. Just to be sure, I would call the front desk a week or two prior to check in to remind them of your request and that you are elite. The manager makes up room assignments then. I don't think there are any bad views in that building-- it should all be marina view; however, the closer you are to Building 7 (without facing Building 7), the more you will have a view of the Royal Towers, which is nice. I also think higher is better, so if I were you, I would request a 4th floor unit. Wherever you are, you will have a great time!


----------



## gcole (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't like the Bahama's in the winter as the water is very cold. I have gone in Feb and late March.  The air temp is okay but with a cold ocean and unheated pools.


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 28, 2006)

gcole said:
			
		

> I don't like the Bahama's in the winter as the water is very cold. I have gone in Feb and late March.  The air temp is okay but with a cold ocean and unheated pools.



I'm not going in the winter, I will be there in May!


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 28, 2006)

mariawolf said:
			
		

> Building 7 (main building) is a Sat/Sat building--if you are in Phase 1 the Sunday to Sunday building is the next one over and actually has fairly good marina views also--I can tell you that 4725 in that Sunday building is a corner unit facing the main building as I own that unit in week 52 so if you know your unit number you can work backwards from there as it is one of the highest numbers--the Friday to Friday building in Phase 1 is close to the pool.



Thanks, Maria.  I totally forgot that I checked in on Saturday last year, which is why I got Bldg 7!  But every other time I have checked in on Sunday and have been in Bldg 1.  I loved it!  And I would ABSOLUTELY love a corner unit on the 3rd or 4th floor.  This is what we always happen to get and I just LOVE it!!!!  Fingers crossed for May.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 28, 2006)

arlene22 said:
			
		

> As Maria said, Building 1 is the Sunday check in building for Phase 1. You can view the map on the review page for Harborside. Click on View All Images. Unless you are using your deeded week and unit, they never tell you what unit you will be in until check in. I would think that, as an elite, you would get what you want. Just to be sure, I would call the front desk a week or two prior to check in to remind them of your request and that you are elite. The manager makes up room assignments then. I don't think there are any bad views in that building-- it should all be marina view; however, the closer you are to Building 7 (without facing Building 7), the more you will have a view of the Royal Towers, which is nice. I also think higher is better, so if I were you, I would request a 4th floor unit. Wherever you are, you will have a great time!



Thanks, Arlene!  Boy, you guys are so helpful!!!  I am going to call my 800 number for Starwood Elite at 30 days out to make my requests again, and to see if there are any upgrades to be had (HA!).  Then within 2 weeks, I will call the front desk of Harborside DIRECTLY to tell them what I would like.  I hope it all works out!!!  I have been in Bldg 1 three out of four trips and I had the corner unit each time (twice on 3rd floor, once on 4th) and it was WONDERFUL!!!!  I absolutely LOVE the Royal Towers view.  It really is something special if there are fireworks to see!

Again, thank you both so much for your insight, Maria and Arlene!!!


----------

